# Deer meat okay this time of year?



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Hey guys would like the opinion of the seasoned hunters here. Long story short I have the opportunity to harvest a couple deer soon around here legally and was wondering if the meat is okay to eat this time of year or things to watch out for, I will only take this opportunity if I get meat out of it.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

I've ate road kills years ago in the spring! Meat tasted fine, Indians,settlers, pioneers, ate animals year round and lived!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Have eaten plenty in the past that were killed all year long. My, and families freezers used to stay full. Mid summer included. You just have to get it skinned and cooled down as fast as you can the warmer the temps get.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a nephew that had his name on the road kill list at the county police office. and he got called out at all times of the year. and the meat was just as good in summer as winter. just do like fastwater said, clean and cool the deer as soon as possible.
sherman


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

fastwater said:


> Have eaten plenty in the past that were killed all year long. My, and families freezers used to stay full. Mid summer included. You just have to get it skinned and cooled down as fast as you can the warmer the temps get.


X2


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I was on a road kill list as well. Only ever got a call when the deer was still alive and they wanted it put down then removed. The police did not want to do a firearms report so they would call me. Get it home, quarter it up, and get cool as soon as you can. Do that and you will not be able to tell the difference.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Awesome thanks guys, that's what I needed to know!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

good that you got so many replies. now harvest your deer and enjoy.
sherman


----------

